# Using NAPA Oil



## kannin (Jul 3, 2008)

I bought some NAPA oil today [5w30] and didn't see it on the list. I was wondering how could I look it up to check. For those that dont know, NAPA is an auto parts store.


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Using NAPA Oil (kannin)*

Nope, I'm thinking you should return it. FWIW, the only oil sold in ANY of the NAPA stores in my area that is 502.00 (or better) certified is Mobil 1 0W-40.


----------



## kannin (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Using NAPA Oil (shipo)*

im going to do that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## branedamag (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Using NAPA Oil (kannin)*

NAPA conventional oil is made by Valvoline. Maybe they make this too?


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Using NAPA Oil (branedamag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *branedamag* »_NAPA conventional oil is made by Valvoline. Maybe they make this too?

I don't understand what Valvoline has anything to do with anything. If the Napa oil isn't certified to meet 502.00 (and it isn't), then regardless of which company makes it, it still shouldn't be put in a late model VW engine.


----------



## dieselwagen (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Using NAPA Oil (shipo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shipo* »_
I don't understand what Valvoline has anything to do with anything. If the Napa oil isn't certified to meet 502.00 (and it isn't), then regardless of which company makes it, it still shouldn't be put in a late model VW engine.

yeah, especially for a late model vw TURBO gasser engine


----------



## branedamag (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Using NAPA Oil (dieselwagen)*

Valvoline Synpower is approved. Odds are it's the same stuff. The OP has a 2002 and it's clearly out of warranty. My point is that it might not be on the list, but he's probably not going to be doing any harm by using it, if he choose to do so. That's IF the NAPA synthetic is also made by Valvoline. The NAPA folks around here have always been willing to tell me who their sources are. 
Personally, I use Castrol or Kendall. No issues of any kind.


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Using NAPA Oil (branedamag)*

I'm thinking that it's an extremely bad assumption to say that the "Napa oil" (no mention of it being synthetic by the OP) is the same oil as either of the following two approved Valvoline oils:
- 5W-30 Valvoline Synpower MST
- 5W-40 Valvoline Synpower
Either way, there are no Napa branded oils (regardless of who makes them and whether or not they're "synthetic") that are certified to meet any recent VW oil spec, and as such, I would absolutely recommend against using that oil.


----------

